

Inside Verizon's Innovation Center: Home Health, Virtual Retail, & More - gthuang1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2012/11/14/inside-verizons-innovation-center-home-health-virtual-retail-more/

======
angdis
I wish they and other telecom giants would just focus on being "the pipes". It
might sound cool to have an innovation center, but the outcome of that will
likely be more crapware, phones messed up with verizon's sketchy ideas about
end-to-end multimedia experiences, and tomorrow's equivalent of $4.99
ringtones.

